# Falsely modest craggy South African



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2013)

Well our local orchid show is underway, and judging over. It would appear that I do have more multis than I first divulged. The 'Falsely modest Craggy South African' took Grand Champion, (for a multi) and 1st, 2nd and 3rd places for multis as well. Will post a couple of pics on Sunday.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 4, 2013)

well done. would love to see the pics.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> well done. would love to see the pics.



 Congrats!


----------



## emydura (Oct 4, 2013)

Well done Gary. Congratulations. And you told me you had nothing to enter. Honestly, I don't believe a word you say. oke:

Just about to head off and see the results of our show. Not much from me this year but from what I saw last night the show looks a real good one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulation you modest Craggy South African!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 4, 2013)

So who beat you out of 4th place?
I bet that made you mad.

Congrats!


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2013)

congrats! looking forward to pics.


----------



## abax (Oct 5, 2013)

WOW and Congratulations to you! That's some accomplishment, Gary. I
can't wait to see the photos. No more "false modesty" now, huh?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 5, 2013)

Congratulations Gary!!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you all, I should have taken pictures when I went to check the results and look at the show, but will do so when I go and collect my plants on Sunday.
David, most of the plants which I was hoping to enter for consideration at the show are still not open. I find it very difficult to judge how long it takes for them to open and mature to full shape and size. Fortunately the judges liked the few that I did bring through. Every morning I walk around my greenhouse with a coffee and look at the buds to see if any have opened, but it has become a bit like watching a kettle boil.


----------



## Clark (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Trithor (Oct 6, 2013)

Well I am back home with my plants, and very proud of my achievements,
Grand Champion, 7 Best in class, 13 1sts, a few 2nds and one 3rd.
Best of all was GC, Best in class, 1st, 2nd and 3rd for multi paph class (David, yes I guess that means I do have a few multis , that or there were no other plants on show)
Below is a pic at my potting bench at home with a few of the plants. I did enter 31 (mostly flowering shadecloth)


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## AdamD (Oct 6, 2013)

Holy craggy South African Batman! Beautiful plants. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## emydura (Oct 6, 2013)

Fantastic Gary. You would definitely have won champion Paph at our show this weekend and possibly even Champion orchid (and ours was a fantastic show this year).


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! I guess you did very well! Congratulations!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome shade cloth!!!


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2013)

Gary, I think you WERE the show! Gorgeous plants and all those fancy
ribbons...oh my.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 7, 2013)

that's an awesome display - congrats.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2013)

OK, now that's what I'm talk'in about! I missed this update when I asked the question "How did you do" in your other threads!
Now you can make youself a hula skirt!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 7, 2013)

Looked for a celebratory smiley but couldn't find one


----------



## Dido (Oct 8, 2013)

congrats for this beautys and your awards


----------

